# tourist visa



## number666 (Jan 26, 2013)

hi everyone,
I'm looking at getting a tourist visa for my girlfriend and her daughter, there both from Mexico. She has no job, so i'll be paying for her. Her only ties to mexico would be her house, which she owns, being the president of her daughters school council and her family. I would love any advice please


----------



## gop-gop (Feb 6, 2013)

*tourist*

My visa is tourist and was only a 14 day visa. It says I need a 15 day visa in order to get non-B visa. How is this possible? Because when I flew in I had a 30 day stamp visa, but have since had to do a Cambodia run and they only gave me a 14 day visa.


----------



## nimgaradarz (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi, im from philippines, just want to inquire if u have any idea how much would a two wk visit in sydney would cost. Il be living with my brother so hotel acommodation is not needed. Im just wondring how much is required to present on my bnk acnt. Tnx


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

number666 said:


> hi everyone,
> I'm looking at getting a tourist visa for my girlfriend and her daughter, there both from Mexico. She has no job, so i'll be paying for her. Her only ties to mexico would be her house, which she owns, being the president of her daughters school council and her family. I would love any advice please


How does she live in Mexico...who supports her and her daughter?

You will need to prove beyond doubt that they will return to Mexico when the tourist visa expires....

What other ties does she have to Mexico...? You need to make a list.


----------

